# Intro...New Bike. Lots of pics (Warning!)



## 5ickride (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

I decided to buy a road bike. Its a 2012 Windsor Fens w/Shimano 105 groupset. I have no experience riding road bikes but i still decided to go for it. I shopped around for bikes until i was almost blue in the face. Price was the factor. In doing so i settled with Bikesdirect. I read a few reviews and they seemed legit but was still uneasy since it was done over the internet. So i decided to document everything as soon as i got the bike. I had a neighbor of mine put the bike together since he works at a LBS and he did it for just $35. On to pics:

(not my baby)








































































Noticed some scraping going on...








pretty snug fit








































Took pics of empty box to show pressure areas (just in case)
















































































Rear derailler looked kinda crooked








Built and ready to ride








Took a short trip (about 3 miles) just to test it out.








Sleepy time









I was very surprised by how fast this bike was...almost scary fast. But i was even more surprised how easy it was to climb uphill, something that i struggled immensely with on a MTB and also on my previous hybrid. I will try to get a few more runs in before she retires for the winter. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Did it shift okay?

If the rear derailleur was actually on crooked, you would probably have been unable to tune either the higher or lower range on your cassette.

The big deal, to me, about bikesdirect vs. buying locally is fit. Here's a site that covers how to do that yourself.
Bicycling and Pain
You can also pay for the service. I think it's some of the better money I've spent on cycling.

Good luck!


----------



## 5ickride (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, it shifted pretty good but i'll need to take her out for a longer run and see. The guy who put it together said he used the spare derailleur. I spoke to someone at BD and gave him my measurements and he recommended a 60cm frame. I think its a perfect size for me. Will need to do some more riding however to really get some feedback but im having a pretty good experience so far. 

Thanks for link!


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for sharing the pics. great to see the BD "experience'


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Judging from the pics, that's far from a great packing job, so smart move documenting the unpacking process. Glad you didn't experience any major problems.

I suspect BD knows the RD hangers are occasionally bent in transit and provides a spare. You might want to send off an email asking for a replacement spare - better to get one now rather than waiting till the day you need it.


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't tell from your photos, but rear derailleur hangers are frequently bent in shipping and it looks like that one took a good hit. Common symptoms would be poor shifting in the mid to large cogs on the cluster when the rear derailleur is otherwise properly adjusted.

You can either take it to a shop and have the hanger alignment checked and straightened, or do it yourself. Either way, it's a common and easy fix.

As far as the packaging goes, hangers on frames packed with foam zip-tied to the hanger/rear derailleur with a plastic plate glued to the inside on the box between the foam and the box tend to arrive in the best condition, and bikes packed like this are often bent, in my experience.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... more pics of boxes please... j/k


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Why do BD customers take so many damn pictures of boxes? yeah, it's a bike box. w00t. That's how all bikes arrive, including the bent derailleur hanger.

One or two people, I'd just chalk it up to chance, but it's a widespread epidemic. Look! Here's the box it came in! From every conceivable angle! Here's the inside of the box! Here's the space between the paper layers making up the corrugated cardboard! Here's the super-special Windsor fork spacer/protector! Here's how it looks under black light!

FFS! It's a bike. Just like every other bike. It arrives just like every other bike. The main difference is that the frames are cheaper and crappier. That's why the prices are lower.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> it's a widespread epidemic.


Perhaps it's got something to do with the current popularity of TV shows about investigating crime scenes. You've got to admit that all these box pictures are reminiscent of crime scene shots.

Of course, it could actually _be_ a crime scene. We recently received a box with a $170 bicycle named after a dove-like bird in flight. The customer, who had the box drop-shipped to us for assembly, crashed-landed his criminally dangerous bird in our parking lot on his first ride. The massive amount of sudden front wheel flop at slow speed got him.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> The main difference is that the frames are cheaper and crappier. That's why the prices are lower.


The frames are Kinesis frames from China and Taiwan. I know you work in a retail bike store, but that doesn't qualify your statement. The same frames and forks are used in Giant and Look bikes. I ask you to prove otherwise. Starting with the $399 Windsor Wellington, please provide a non-BDS bike that has a better frame . For $399, $499, $599 or even $599. Provide documentation, certified weight from a certified scale. The last thing that is different is the frames. The components are mixed,the entire retail segment is by passed, along with minor minor assembly. And they are supplied en masse quantities. Thats why the BDS are less expensive. They are not cheaper or crappier frames. Sorry, but I can't let your statement stand.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> The frames are Kinesis frames from China and Taiwan. I know you work in a retail bike store, but that doesn't qualify your statement. The same frames and forks are used in Giant and *Look bikes.* I ask you to prove otherwise. Starting with the $399 Windsor Wellington, please provide a non-BDS bike that has a better frame . For $399, $499, $599 or even $599. Provide documentation, certified weight from a certified scale. The last thing that is different is the frames. The components are mixed,the entire retail segment is by passed, along with minor minor assembly. And they are supplied en masse quantities. Thats why the BDS are less expensive. They are not cheaper or crappier frames. Sorry, but I can't let your statement stand.



You need to prove that one (bold). I was under the impression that only one model of LOOK was made in Asia, with the rest being made in Tunisia or France.

However, my statement was in relation to the Windsor Fens. I don't give a flying crap what the rest of them are (and they're Fujis, BTW, for the most part - direct from Ideal, which owns Fuji)

The Fens uses a round-tube aluminum frame from Kinesis. Raleigh used Kinesis frames many years ago. These look exactly like those. ie: they're about 6-7 years behind the times. I can buy that frame (Fens) for about $25. The fork is about $35.

"Provide documentation, certified weight from a certified scale. The last thing that is different is the frames."

Seriously? As I mentioned, most of the bikes are actually Fuji models. The Motobecane Tri bike, for instance, was/is a Fuji Aloha. It was one or two years behind, but was definitely an Aloha. When they first put the picture up, it still said "Fuji" on the saddle. They air-brushed it out later. Most of the Motobecanes are Fujis. The Newest and Finest especially are transformed into Motobecane models. Read the descriptions. Any road bike with an adjustable stem is probably a Fuji. Any road bike they have with curved seatstays IS a Fuji. Any frame with "Altair 1" in the description IS a Fuji. Altair 1, by the way, if Fuji's cheapest, crappiest aluminum.

Does this bike look familiar? Go find its twin on BD.
Fuji Bikes - Newest 1.0


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*All Boxes are rectangles*

You said the BDS frames are cheaper and crappier.


> The main difference is that the frames are cheaper and crappier. That's why the prices are lower.


 I say the frames are the same as, and as good as, the similar mass produced Chinese and Taiwanese frames used in all the other _bikes_ that cost 40-90% more. This has been beaten to death, it's futile.

Welcome to Kinesis Website

See ya in the BikesDirect Thread !! Cheers !!! 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/bikes-direct-259142.html


----------



## 5ickride (Nov 4, 2011)

bwwROADBIKE said:


> thanks for sharing the pics. great to see the BD "experience'


So far so good, I hope it stays that way.



PJ352 said:


> Judging from the pics, that's far from a great packing job, so smart move documenting the unpacking process. Glad you didn't experience any major problems.
> 
> I suspect BD knows the RD hangers are occasionally bent in transit and provides a spare. You might want to send off an email asking for a replacement spare - better to get one now rather than waiting till the day you need it.


Good suggestion, i'll let them know and see what they say...like you said, better to have it now than later. Thanks



251 said:


> I can't tell from your photos, but rear derailleur hangers are frequently bent in shipping and it looks like that one took a good hit. Common symptoms would be poor shifting in the mid to large cogs on the cluster when the rear derailleur is otherwise properly adjusted.
> 
> You can either take it to a shop and have the hanger alignment checked and straightened, or do it yourself. Either way, it's a common and easy fix.
> 
> As far as the packaging goes, hangers on frames packed with foam zip-tied to the hanger/rear derailleur with a plastic plate glued to the inside on the box between the foam and the box tend to arrive in the best condition, and bikes packed like this are often bent, in my experience.


I took a chance and i read some stories about others experience with this but i figured i'd take pics of the opening process to limit any kind of liability on my end. I'll have to ride it a bit more to get more feedback and see if anything seems off. Thanks 



Akirasho said:


> ... more pics of boxes please... j/k


Haha...let me know...i have plenty more



PlatyPius said:


> Why do BD customers take so many damn pictures of boxes? yeah, it's a bike box. w00t. That's how all bikes arrive, including the bent derailleur hanger.
> 
> One or two people, I'd just chalk it up to chance, but it's a widespread epidemic. Look! Here's the box it came in! From every conceivable angle! Here's the inside of the box! Here's the space between the paper layers making up the corrugated cardboard! Here's the super-special Windsor fork spacer/protector! Here's how it looks under black light!
> 
> FFS! It's a bike. Just like every other bike. It arrives just like every other bike. The main difference is that the frames are cheaper and crappier. That's why the prices are lower.


Yea i took a whole bunch of pics in case i had any problems with the bike...i dont want to be held liable for a defective product. I'll have to try the black light though...maybe it will show the delivery man's finger prints and i can blame it on him if the bike is screwed up 

And what crawled up your @ss? Put the saddle back on the seat post please. Thanks 



wim said:


> Perhaps it's got something to do with the current popularity of TV shows about investigating crime scenes. You've got to admit that all these box pictures are reminiscent of crime scene shots.
> 
> Of course, it could actually _be_ a crime scene. We recently received a box with a $170 bicycle named after a dove-like bird in flight. The customer, who had the box drop-shipped to us for assembly, crashed-landed his criminally dangerous bird in our parking lot on his first ride. The massive amount of sudden front wheel flop at slow speed got him.


I do love Law and Order. You guys are killing me with the "box pics" lol...i'll condense it down next time! Thanks 



MySpokeIsABroke said:


> The frames are Kinesis frames from China and Taiwan. I know you work in a retail bike store, but that doesn't qualify your statement. The same frames and forks are used in Giant and Look bikes. I ask you to prove otherwise. Starting with the $399 Windsor Wellington, please provide a non-BDS bike that has a better frame . For $399, $499, $599 or even $599. Provide documentation, certified weight from a certified scale. The last thing that is different is the frames. The components are mixed,the entire retail segment is by passed, along with minor minor assembly. And they are supplied en masse quantities. Thats why the BDS are less expensive. They are not cheaper or crappier frames. Sorry, but I can't let your statement stand.


Thanks, i'm not expert here but my Fens seems to have very good value. All Shimano 105 bikes i researched were anywhere between $1200-1500. In the end i figured if i really got into this i can always just buy a frame and transfer the parts over. 



PlatyPius said:


> You need to prove that one (bold). I was under the impression that only one model of LOOK was made in Asia, with the rest being made in Tunisia or France.
> 
> However, my statement was in relation to the Windsor Fens. I don't give a flying crap what the rest of them are (and they're Fujis, BTW, for the most part - direct from Ideal, which owns Fuji)
> 
> ...


Let's not start a Jihad bike war over here...ok brosef 

For all i know, you might be right about what you're saying. Im new here so i dont know the difference yet between a good frame and a cheap frame. I'm just starting out and hope to learn more from you guys. Thanks for the 101.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*That is one nice box! *

Just joking dude. Hope you enjoy the ride. 

I like your dog. Looks like one of those dogs a French prostitute would have.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

5ickride said:


> Yea i took a whole bunch of pics in case i had any problems with the bike...i dont want to be held liable for a defective product. I'll have to try the black light though...maybe it will show the delivery man's finger prints and i can blame it on him if the bike is screwed up
> 
> And what crawled up your @ss? Put the saddle back on the seat post please. Thanks
> 
> ...


It's frustration with a trend, not with a poster - in your case, at least. You wouldn't believe how many posts with a bazillion pictures of BD boxes RBR has stashed away in the Motobecane/BD forum.

I am right about what I'm saying. It shouldn't matter to you, though. You got a decent deal for your money and it should serve your purposes. My issue was with someone comparing that frame, which is very 'dated', with bikes that are currently available. Does the age of the design matter to you? Probably not, nor should it. It does, however, affect the worth of the bike in regard to price comparison. With a current-design frame, that bike would have to sell for a price much closer to that of similar bikes. Again, this likely doesn't bother you at all. I'm simply talking about 'value', not cost. You wanted low cost. You got it. To say that the bike is identical to a 2012 Giant though is false - again, not concerning you since you didn't make that claim.


----------



## 5ickride (Nov 4, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> It's frustration with a trend, not with a poster - in your case, at least. You wouldn't believe how many posts with a bazillion pictures of BD boxes RBR has stashed away in the Motobecane/BD forum.
> 
> I am right about what I'm saying. It shouldn't matter to you, though. You got a decent deal for your money and it should serve your purposes. My issue was with someone comparing that frame, which is very 'dated', with bikes that are currently available. Does the age of the design matter to you? Probably not, nor should it. It does, however, affect the worth of the bike in regard to price comparison. With a current-design frame, that bike would have to sell for a price much closer to that of similar bikes. Again, this likely doesn't bother you at all. I'm simply talking about 'value', not cost. You wanted low cost. You got it. To say that the bike is identical to a 2012 Giant though is false - again, not concerning you since you didn't make that claim.


I hear ya man...I'm a car enthusiast and the same things happens there also. You get what you pay for. 



BostonG said:


> Just joking dude. Hope you enjoy the ride.
> 
> I like your dog. Looks like one of those dogs a French prostitute would have.


He's a Boston terrier so you might know more about their owners than i would.

Looking forward to riding. thanks


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

It's a nice ride, and I hope you like road biking. It's the motor that counts anyway, right?  

Now go ride!!!


----------



## 5ickride (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks ezrida! Hoping this NE weather stays for a few more weeks!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The impression I've gleaned of how the manufacturing side of the bike industry works is that there are several massive factories in Taiwan and China that make most of them. These factories will take orders and make frames to manufacturers specifications (Santa Cruz, for example - unique bicycles, but made in the same factories as every other mountain bike,) and also make generic frames on spec. I think they probably want to keep their work force from wandering away in between major orders. Those are the frames that show up on EBay, and they can also be ordered by someone who wants to start up a brand and doesn't have a frame design. I think that's what BD bikes are. It doesn't make them bad bikes. I think a lot of the design features in more expensive frames make little to no difference in how the bike actually rides. Similar to what Platy is saying, though, it does make them different from current-model major-brand bikes. Is that difference worth paying extra? I'm inclined to agree with the idea that for a $400 bike, it's not. I have my own reasons to be in favor of buying a bike locally anyway, but when the price is $400 and the selection includes used bikes, it's certainly possible that someone will end up even further behind current technology by doing that. Which I don't think is a big deal, as long as there aren't significant compatibility problems with current stuff that make it hard to maintain.

I do wish BD was better about geometry charts. If I get a track bike next summer, I'm going to be looking for absolute bare-minimum expenditure, but if I can't match to a reference bike from a geometry chart, it's out of the running. Sometimes off-brand bikes are a little funky. In mountain bikes, short top tubes are pretty rampant.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> *I do wish BD was better about geometry charts*. If I get a track bike next summer, I'm going to be looking for absolute bare-minimum expenditure, but if I can't match to a reference bike from a geometry chart, it's out of the running. Sometimes off-brand bikes are a little funky. In mountain bikes, short top tubes are pretty rampant.


Based on my own experiences with BD, I think the same. There was as steel offering awhile back that I was interested in, but the geo chart was incomplete. When I emailed for specifics, BD provided them, but when those same specs were published, they differed from what I was told, so buyer beware. 

Broadening things a bit, in my view it's not so much that BD's offerings aren't of decent quality, I think they are. But Platy brings up a good point about value (versus initial cost), and dated technology. And buyers forget that the lower cost is simply because of the things you *don't* get (sizing/ fit assistance, test rides, tweaks to fit, final assembly, tuning, warranty assistance, among others).

Last thought. No matter what other experiences members may have had re: bike packaging, the OP's example (IMO) shows little care in protecting the product and delivering it in good condition to the end user. To me, it's absurd to expect to have to realign a RD hanger because 'they all get bent'. 

There are standard methods for packing that go a long way in preventing such things. All it takes is a little care and more packing material than was shown in the OP's pics. I've packed, shipped and received framesets without incident, so I know it can be done.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Why do BD customers take so many damn pictures of boxes? yeah, it's a bike box. w00t. That's how all bikes arrive, including the bent derailleur hanger.
> 
> One or two people, I'd just chalk it up to chance, but it's a widespread epidemic. Look! Here's the box it came in! From every conceivable angle! Here's the inside of the box! Here's the space between the paper layers making up the corrugated cardboard! Here's the super-special Windsor fork spacer/protector! Here's how it looks under black light!
> 
> FFS! It's a bike. Just like every other bike. It arrives just like every other bike. The main difference is that the frames are cheaper and crappier. That's why the prices are lower.


PlatyPius-I dont agree with everything you say, but I think youre right on this one. I wanted to let you know that if was gonna buy a bike instead of build one myself, I would hope that I could find a shop like yours and an owner like you to buy it from. I like people that are the kind of people that things matter to.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

minutemaidman said:


> PlatyPius-I dont agree with everything you say


That's good. Not many people do. It would annoy me if they did....damn sycophants.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

5ickride said:


> Hi,
> 
> I decided to buy a road bike. Its a 2012 Windsor Fens w/Shimano 105 groupset. I have no experience riding road bikes but i still decided to go for it. I shopped around for bikes until i was almost blue in the face. Price was the factor. In doing so i settled with Bikesdirect. I read a few reviews and they seemed legit but was still uneasy since it was done over the internet. So i decided to document everything as soon as i got the bike. I had a neighbor of mine put the bike together since he works at a LBS and he did it for just $35. On to pics:
> 
> ...


As a start - make sure you take some pics on the drive-side of the bike. Now that you have a road bike, please familiarize yourself with the rules. Thanks.


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

minutemaidman said:


> As a start - make sure you take some pics on the drive-side of the bike. Now that you have a road bike, please familiarize yourself with the rules. Thanks.


Speaking of rules, was it really necessary to quote *all* of the box photos? 

Also, at least give him a link to the rules.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

251 said:


> Speaking of rules, was it really necessary to quote *all* of the box photos?
> 
> Also, at least give him a link to the rules.


Classic. Thank you.


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

5ickride, enjoy ur new ride. I`ve had my BD Motobecane for a year now and love it.
Best 700 bucks I ever spent. Couldn`t afford the 1100 they wanted at LBS for entry level bike with lesser components. I do try and buy everything else bike-related locally tho. Even if it costs a little more.


----------



## zma21 (Oct 26, 2011)

The only thing worse than having more box pics than cycle pics is the moran that quotes the whole damn post.

Sigh.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

251 said:


> Speaking of rules, was it really necessary to quote *all* of the box photos?
> 
> Also, at least give him a link to the rules.


Um, well yes. That was kind of the point I was making, part of my meaning you know. Good point on the rules link though.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the gratuitous crotch-shot yet....


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the gratuitous crotch-shot yet....


HAHAHAHA, i saw that, i don't think the warranty department covers that. Maybe there will be a post ride shot as well? I hope not though. 

The rules are very funny. I think i violated half of them.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

5rick, the first pic,first post. Top right against the wall. The baby. It, he, she, it looks like a poster. It's flat. Or is it just a cheaper crappier baby ? Did that come with the bike ?? 

The Rules are Righteous. I didn't see one about wearing sunglasses indoors.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ezrida said:


> HAHAHAHA, i saw that, i don't think the warranty department covers that. Maybe there will be a post ride shot as well? I hope not though.
> 
> The rules are very funny. I think i violated half of them.



It's like the Badger, Badger, Badger song; box, box, box, box, box, JUNK!, box, box, box.....


----------



## Mikeymikes (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

zma21 said:


> The only thing worse than having more box pics than cycle pics is the moran that quotes the whole damn post.
> 
> Sigh.


Just wondering what the heck is a moran? Moron.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

minutemaidman said:


> Just wondering what the heck is a moran? Moron.


I like where this thread is going...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Platy, thanks for my laugh of the week. The OP had the pre-requisite family pet in some of the pics too. Classic. And BTW, is there anyone with more than two brain cells that *doesn't* know about unbolting the rear der so as not to get the hanger bent?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

9er said:


> Classic. Thank you.


Fantastic!

I don't know that I agree with rule #66 - I like to know what's crawling up my ass.

If that makes me a twatwaffle .......

</c>


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

*That's cold, man*



MySpokeIsABroke said:


> 5rick, the first pic,first post. Top right against the wall. The baby. It, he, she, it looks like a poster. It's flat. Or is it just a cheaper crappier baby ? Did that come with the bike ??
> 
> The Rules are Righteous. I didn't see one about wearing sunglasses indoors.


Why don't you righteous biker dudes just let him enjoy his new ride and bike buying experience.
Hopefully, someday, he'll be as cool as all you guys.
After all, this is the Beginners Corner. Surprised the elite even trek here.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Platy, thanks for my laugh of the week. The OP had the pre-requisite family pet in some of the pics too. Classic. And BTW, is there anyone with more than two brain cells that *doesn't* know about unbolting the rear der so as not to get the hanger bent?


I thought it was a amusing that, in the Free Willy! picture, there was a label of "Buggy" near his johnson.

Do you think the new guy has been properly hazed now?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

zma21 said:


> The only thing worse than having more box pics than cycle pics is the moran that quotes the whole damn post.
> 
> Sigh.


Yes, that can be anoying, too.

But I actually like all the pix in the OP and it isn't like he didn't offer a warning.

I have a thing for photos of cardboard boxes. I don't what it is exactly but I really get into it - especially those shipping boxes that come out of China. I have an unused closet where I've papered the walls with pictures of cardboard. It has one of those yellow bug lights with a pull-string switch. I spend hours in there.

I'm also rather fond of dry heaves.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Do you think the new guy has been properly hazed now?


Oh fer sure. Before I answered I went back to see if his saddle was level, bars at the right tilt, tire labels in the right place etcetera. The valve caps need losing otherwise he's golden and I hope he likes his bike, rides the snot outta it *and* comes back here for more razzin'.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

nice looking bike, did you get clipless pedals as well ?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

InvisibleRider said:


> nice looking bike, did you get clipless pedals as well ?


Pictures #21 and #22. #21 shows the box that the cheap-ass, crappy VP clipless pedals come in. #22 shows the pedals and their 'break-if-you-look-at-them-wrong' cleat guides.

By asking that question:

a) you couldn't be bothered to look at all of the pictures (can't really blame you - unless you like looking at some dude's junk suspended over a box)

Or

b) you were trying to get to 10 posts so you could post links/pictures and just asked the most inane question you could think of to pad your count.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Spot on oldnewbie52, I like your post. Too right mate, just let him enjoy his ride.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

OP, I recently bought a Bikesdirect bike, and I had a great experience too, and am really enjoying the bike. I believe they are the best deals in cycling for the cost. 

And...

Nice Boston Terrier! (I have a dog that looks similar, but is about 10x that size!)


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*?*



oldnewbie52 said:


> Why don't you righteous biker dudes just let him enjoy his new ride and bike buying experience.
> Hopefully, someday, he'll be as cool as all you guys.
> After all, this is the Beginners Corner. Surprised the elite even trek here.


Huh ?? 

I am the newbie with the cheap crappie, cheaper Windsor Wellington. I live here, in the beginner thread, and I am not leaving. 

Elite ???

:yikes:

Did you read the first page of comments ??? :thumbsup:

The reason we take all the bike box pics is because our BD bikes are better, and they come in boxes. They don't come from a floor in the LBS. 

For bragging rights. How "old" are you ??


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Huh ??
> 
> I am the newbie with the cheap crappie, cheaper Windsor Wellington. I live here, in the beginner thread, and I am not leaving.
> 
> ...


Well, your dissing of the pics of his baby made me think you were one 
of the "too cool for BD" dudes that hang here and disrespect those that 
may not be as bike savvy as themselves. I'll repeat, I'm surprised the 
"elite" even trek here. BTW, born in 52.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I was surprised to see that there are a lot of "older" people here (Like myself- I'm 49)- as I had imagined that a bicycle forum would be populated mainly by twenty-somethings, and that the use of the word "dude" would be prolific.....


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

SolitaryRider said:


> I was surprised to see that there are a lot of "older" people here (Like myself- I'm 49)- as I had imagined that a bicycle forum would be populated mainly by twenty-somethings, and that the use of the word "dude" would be prolific.....


You ain't old... you're a pup. I've got 10 years on you and I'd kill to have 10 years back so i could look forward to riding that much longer before i trade the bike for a walker.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

oldnewbie52 said:


> You ain't old... you're a pup. I've got 10 years on you and I'd kill to have 10 years back so i could look forward to riding that much longer before i trade the bike for a walker.


I didn't think I was old...until I got a bike, and realized that what I could do effortlessly and without even thinking about it as a kid, is now something I have to work up to! 

Hey, but as long as we're out there doing it, eh? I see a lot of people our ages who wouldn't even dream of setting foot on a bike.


----------



## ClayFranklin (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all the pictures. congratulations on the new bike.


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

SolitaryRider said:


> I didn't think I was old...until I got a bike, and realized that what I could do effortlessly and without even thinking about it as a kid, is now something I have to work up to!
> 
> Hey, but as long as we're out there doing it, eh? I see a lot of people our ages who wouldn't even dream of setting foot on a bike.


You're right. My only fear is the outcome of a 25 mph crash at 59 years old. Had a few of those in my wonder years that I just bounced up from. Think the end result will be a bit different at this age.
Just had a local rider die this week here in Bethlehem, PA, when an elderly woman ran into him with an SUV. That's why I ride only at dawn... when I have the roads to myself and I can really fly.
Still shocks me, the disdain motorists have for cyclists. I've had people barely knick me
with their mirrors when they clearly had plenty of room on the road to swerve out and around.
But there are alot of courteous drivers who will patiently wait for me to get thru an intersection. And I always try to acknowledge that with a friendly wave.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

oldnewbie52 said:


> You ain't old... you're a pup. I've got 10 years on you and I'd kill to have 10 years back so i could look forward to riding that much longer before i trade the bike for a walker.


Yer both a couple o' whippersnappers. Oh to be that young again.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Yer both a couple o' whippersnappers. Oh to be that young again.


Eh? What's that ya say, sonny?



oldnewbie52 said:


> You're right. My only fear is the outcome of a 25 mph crash at 59 years old. Had a few of those in my wonder years that I just bounced up from. Think the end result will be a bit different at this age.
> Just had a local rider die this week here in Bethlehem, PA, when an elderly woman ran into him with an SUV. That's why I ride only at dawn... when I have the roads to myself and I can really fly.
> Still shocks me, the disdain motorists have for cyclists. I've had people barely knick me
> with their mirrors when they clearly had plenty of room on the road to swerve out and around.
> But there are alot of courteous drivers who will patiently wait for me to get thru an intersection. And I always try to acknowledge that with a friendly wave.


Very valid points! 

In my case, my biggest fear is being run over from behind- There isn't much traffic on these rural roads...but the roads are narrow...views are often limited by hills and curves, and there's no shoulders/nowhere to go. You just have to maintain your lane...even going up a hill at 5MPH, until the car finds a place to pass safely or you can find a place to pull over and let him by. I've had people pass me in blind curves while driving my van at 50MPH...and that's another worry- because if they do so when I'm on my bike and something's coming the other way and there's an accident, I'll likely be in it! I get nervous when a car's behind me- but I wear my dork vest always (Florescent yellow reflective safety vest) and try and stay off the main roads as much as possible. 

The last bike "accident" I had was probably when I was about 14- I was going over a sewer grate that I thought was passable...but it wasn't. My front tire got caught...the bike stopped but I kept going. Did a somersault over the handlebars and landed on my feet! Picked up the bike and continued on my merry way. Even at that age, it was scary. I wonder how it would be now that I weigh twice what I weighed then?! 

But ya know, it's worth the minimal risk. I have some relatives who are sedentary- and quite frankly, they'd be less miserable if they were doing something, even if they got in a crash, than just sitting on the couch- because being sedentary makes them feel tired all the time, and they develop a million health problems and it's a big deal for them to climb a flight of stairs (My soon-to-be 87 year-old mother puts them to shame!)- they're killing themselves, and they live in misery. 

Hey, the guy I buy my cows from is pushing 70, and he rides a big trike! Rode it to Canada a while back! 

I was starting to become sedentary lately, without even realizing it- and i didn't like it. I could cycle or I could go to a gym....but I'd die of boredom doing that gym stuff- I'd rather take my chances with the other kind of death on a bike!


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Enjoy the new bike. I know I am a little late to the conversation. Have you gotten to ride anymore? Is it living up to your expectations?
I have looked at BD for some time. Yes the lower end bikes are a couple of years behind but the case is they are new bikes. Not someones used machine that might have been crashed or damaged somehow. I can easily see both sides of this.
Easy way to look at it. Is he happy with his purchase? If so then it was money well spent. If not it will be left hanging in the garage like so many others.


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

*My 2 cents*



80turbota said:


> Enjoy the new bike. I know I am a little late to the conversation. Have you gotten to ride anymore? Is it living up to your expectations?
> I have looked at BD for some time. Yes the lower end bikes are a couple of years behind but the case is they are new bikes. Not someones used machine that might have been crashed or damaged somehow. I can easily see both sides of this.
> Easy way to look at it. Is he happy with his purchase? If so then it was money well spent. If not it will be left hanging in the garage like so many others.


I know your not referring to me but I can wholeheartedly endorse the BD route if funds
are an issue. Paid 700 bucks for a Motobecane with Tiagra front and 105 rear and
decent Ritchie bars and seatpost. Pretty nice wheelset, cheap Continental tires but
I'll be upgrading them soon. Have only about 600 miles on it but no problems so far.
Easy to assemble and with a little help from Youtube and some posters here, I'm able
to keep all cables adjusted so it shifts and brakes very smoothly. Feel kinda bad not patronizing my LBS's, but would have had to spend a minimum of 500 bucks more at those to get the equivalent components (albeit the namebrand frames might be a bit
better). I do try and get all my accessories at the LBS, even foregoing some savings online.
FYI, I have no intention of ever getting into racing or tri's. Just a weekend warrior
so this is plenty of bike for me. And I did spend a bit of time with online fit calculators
before deciding on a size and it seemed to work out for me but if I ever scratch out enough for a more expensive bike, I think I would definitely get a fit at an LBS and
also buy at a brick 'n mortar. Good luck whatever route you take.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

80turbota said:


> Enjoy the new bike. I know I am a little late to the conversation. Have you gotten to ride anymore? Is it living up to your expectations?
> I have looked at BD for some time. Yes the lower end bikes are a couple of years behind but the case is they are new bikes. Not someones used machine that might have been crashed or damaged somehow. I can easily see both sides of this.
> Easy way to look at it. Is he happy with his purchase? If so then it was money well spent. If not it will be left hanging in the garage like so many others.


I agree with your bottom line, but assuming new means a bike is without flaws is (IMO) drawing the wrong conclusion. New bikes can have the same problems as crashed bikes, (sans the scars), like alignment issues. 

Maybe more importantly, IME the biggest drawback for noobs when buying online is getting sizing right. Just because they visit a LBS and "fit on a 54cm frame", doesn't mean they'll fit on another, because there are no standards for measuring to determine those frame sizes. And there are hidden costs when buying online, like final assembly, tuning, a fitting (assumes a correctly sized bike), warranty assistance (if needed) and the commitment to purchase before test riding. 

There are advantages and disadvantages to most any option, but while buying from a reputable LBS costs a little more, those costs are offset by the many value added 'support services' offered before, during and after the sale.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

While it's true that a new bike can have frame issues you are far more likely to buy a damaged used bike than a damaged new one, thats all I'm saying. 
Yes sizing can be an issue. As a newbie you should go to a LBS to get sized up right. The extra support is well worth the extra expense. I cannot argue that. 
BD does have some good deals on bikes though. Especialy if money is critical and you want a new bike not a used one.
If my LBS didn't work so hard to get my buisnes and work with me like they do with my finances I would have no problem buying from BD.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been extremely happy (and so has my bank acct) with my BD bikes. I own their 29er MTB and Ti CX bikes and can't complain at all! I've been racing them for the last couple of years and not once has anyone pointed and laughed as I've passed them on my way to the finish... 

I also own 2 Wiliers and a Bianchi so I'm not one of those guys that can't afford a high $$ bike. I just opt for the Motos because they're the best bang for the buck and I won't cringe every time I drop or crash the bikes during a race. You can't beat the $$ and grouppo these BD bikes come with, especially if you have some basic bike mech knowledge. 

Me on my BD bike enroute to the finish line at the local CX Cat B race. I don't think any of the 30+ racers behind me were snickering at my Motobecane:


----------

